# Neapolitan pizza in Effeuno P134H



## schold (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been making Neapolitan pizza for several years and find myself far down this rabbit hole. I thus wanted to share some pictures from the process as well as the resulting products. Dough is fermented for ~24 hours at room temperature using very small amounts of cake yeast (0.025% based on weight of 5stagioni flour). I use a pluviometer as a "spia", Italian for "spy", to follow the fermentation. The pizza is cooked in an Effeuno P134H electric oven from Italy, which reaches temperatures between 450 and 500 degrees Celsius. The cooking surface is a biscotto di Saputo imported from Naples, which has a very low thermal conductivity (0.3-0.6 W/m-K), so that the bottom of the pie doesn't burn in the ~70 seconds it takes to cook.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice work! I am PMing you my address so you can send us some of your pizzas...


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my god....


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 1, 2018)

jeebus...

gettin hyngry


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 1, 2018)

i'll take a #3


----------



## panda (Jan 1, 2018)

i'll take 1 x-large w/ arrabiata, olives, pancetta


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 2, 2018)

any chance you could go into a little detail on dough recipe and fermentation.


----------



## valgard (Jan 2, 2018)

looks awesome


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 4, 2018)

Schold care to share your dough recipe? I've worked my through about 20 pizza dough recipes and I haven't really found any that pop yet.


----------



## Aleque (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow! I'm envious of the oven and stone. If I ever buy a house my dream is to make a combo wood/gas pizza oven. But I think I'd settle for the electric.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 9, 2018)

Lazarus said:


> Schold care to share your dough recipe? I've worked my through about 20 pizza dough recipes and I haven't really found any that pop yet.



Ever tried Bruno Albouze's recipe? That's the one I use and it works for me.


----------



## loopback (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow, this post has so much win in it. I recently started making pizza at home, and it is quite the rabbit hole, as you mentioned.

A few questions...

1 - The oven you have, is this what you'd recommend if someone wanted to make pizzas at home, and was crazy enough to buy a dedicated oven to do so?

2 - The stone you're referring to seems to only be recommended if your oven does indeed reach 800F+, would you agree?

3 - Are there any other recommendations for someone interested in learning more? Is there a KKF equivalent for pizza?


----------



## Gustavo1977 (Jan 10, 2018)

Www.thefreshloaf.com
Www.makingpizza.com


----------



## chris9998 (Sep 23, 2019)

@schold Pizza looks so yummy. 
I like pizzas and apart from the pizza I have tried other things as well in wood burning pizza oven.


----------

